# Beckhoff Komponenten auf "freihängende" Hutschiene?



## forellengarten (28 September 2015)

Hi,
ich möchte in einem Rittal-19"-Schrank eine Hutschiene horizontal einbauen und diese rechts und links an den senkrechten 19'-Tragelementen anschrauben. Darauf sollen dann Beckhoff Elemente ihre Arbeit verrichten.

Jetzt stellen sich mir folgende Fragen:
- Darf/soll die Hutschine so freitragend montiert werden, also ohne eine verstärkende Grundplatte auf die Sie aufgeschraubt wird?
- Wenn nein, wie nennt sich so eine Rittal-Grundplatte/Träger? 
- Die Beckhoff-Komponenten scheinen neben den Hutschienen-Klemmvorrichtungen auch noch zwei kleine Füßchen zu haben, damit dort nochmal zusätzlich eine Krafteinwirkung aufgenommen werden kann. Auch das spricht dafür, dass die Hutschiene auf einen Träger montiert werden muss, der etwas breiter als die Hutschiene sein soll.

Any suggestions? Wäre wie immer sehr dankbar!


----------



## norustnotrust (28 September 2015)

Also ich würde die Beckhoff Komponenten auf keinem Fall auf eine freihängende Hutschiene montieren. Die Klemmen ecken schonmal und gehen schwer runter und das wird deine Hutschiene nicht aushalten. Ich weiß nicht ob es von Rittal eine Platte gibt, ansonsten kann die der Schaltschrankbauer sicher eine Blech dass oben und unten gekantet ist fertigen.


----------



## thomass5 (29 September 2015)

Wie wäre es damit? https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=...de.pdf&usg=AFQjCNEuSceDLHPg6OkM9Fr8G6JHYCq26g


----------



## Morymmus (29 September 2015)

Hallo,

also ich habe bisher bei solchen Anforderungen einfach 19"-Blindplatten - z.B. 6 HE, je nach Bedarf - zur Montageplatte umfunktioniert - das bietet den Komponenten eine zuverlässige Grundplatte.
Bei meiner Anwendung waren zudem alle Verbinder außer der Zuleitung steckbar ausgeführt, so das im Fehlerfall die komplette Einheit ausgewechselt werden kann.


----------



## JesperMP (29 September 2015)

Es gibt Hutschienen die man auf "Hutschienenträger" montieren kann.
Da diese Hutschienen zwischen die Hutschienenträger frei hängt sind sie etwas mehr solid ausgeführt. Die sind normal aus 1.5 mm dicken Stahl gefertigt anstatt den normalen 1 mm.
Normalen Hutschiene:






"Dickere" Hutschiene:


----------



## TimoK (29 September 2015)

Solche Einbausituationen haben wir häufiger. Bei den Hutschienen kann es dir zusätzlich zum Durchbiegen passieren, dass die die Tür nicht geschlossen bekommst weil die Geräte zu weit nach vorne herausragen.

1) 19" Gestell ohne Tür, Einbausitauation nach vorne ist unkritiisch:
Rittal Montagepanel mit 2 Höheneinheiten, hier kann die Hutschiene gut drauf festgeschraubt werden und ist dann frontbündig

Rittal 7151.300

2) 19" mit Tür, Geräte müssen nach hinten versetzt montiert werden. 
Hierfür kannst du gut die Trägeraufnahmen für LSA- Leisten nehmen und hier die Hutschiene montieren, durch das Abkanten ist das Teil recht stabil und die Montageebene ist um 10cm nach hinten versetzt. Nachteil: Gibt es nur in RAl 7035 (grau) und nicht in schwarz wie z.B. die neueren IT-Schränke.

Rittal 7050.035

Gruß
Timo


----------



## forellengarten (29 September 2015)

Vielen Dank euch allen. Eine Grundplatte/Verstärkung kommt rein. Vielen Dank TimoK auch für den Vorschlag mit Rittal 7050.035. Denke so werde ich das machen, zumal die Beckhoff-Komponenten dann mit Ihren Füßchen auch die nötige Abstützung erhalten.


----------

